# Three English Carriers need a home



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hello, I have three NPA banded English Carriers. Two are white and the other is black. If you are interested, please email me at [email protected] for a picture and adoption application. There isn't an adoption fee, but I do ask that shipping costs are covered by the adopter. All are in good health, have been treated for pigeon diseases too. Located in Florida. Unsure of the sexes, but one white is definitly a male.

Thanks, Yong


----------

